# EMU10K1-AUDIGY Issues

## fortuno

I'm wondering if anyone else has run into this problem.

I have a Soundblaster Live! 5.1 and installed the EMU10K1-AUDIGY drivers (I've tried the ALSA drivers but more pain than its worth).  Everything seems to be fine except for the fact I only get sound our of the front/left speaker.  I've tried multiple mixer programs with no luck.

Any help would be appricated.

Thanks

Fortuno

----------

## delta407

Moved to Hardware forum.

By the way, AFAIK the emu10k1 drivers don't support surround sound, only stereo with the rear speakers mirroring the front. There's another mixer channel for it, too, so you'll want to look for that.

----------

## burzmali

if you are using a sb live card, then just stick with the kernel's emu10k1 driver.  the emu10k1-audigy driver is for audigy cards and uses the audigy start script for setting up the module after it is loaded.  that is probably why you get funny sound.  you could go to opensource.creative.com and get the emu10k1 start script and modify your /etc/modules.d/audigy to point to the right boot script, then run update-modules or whatever as root.  one of those two things should work.  good luck, have fun.

----------

## fortuno

I've already tried both the approaches.

1.  With the Kernel EMU10K1 drivers, I get the same result.

2.  Tried the Creatives open source drivers, which is what I'm really using, and I get the same results.  Using the emu10k1.conf file instead of the audigy.conf.  The same result.

Fortuno

----------

## trythil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> By the way, AFAIK the emu10k1 drivers don't support surround sound, only stereo with the rear speakers mirroring the front. There's another mixer channel for it, too, so you'll want to look for that.
> 
> 

 

The ALSA emu10k1 drivers do have true 4(.1)- and 5(.1)-channel surround sound support.

----------

## Ard Righ

So for people like me using a Audigy Platinum card, which option would be best ?

 Compiling kernel with the EMU10K1 support, or compiling ALSA and running as a module ?

 Note: I have never used sound in Linux before, so if possible, would appreciate detailed reasoning  :Smile: 

----------

